# Tubal Cain's Vert Engine



## bwal74 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi,

This is my first finished engine.  I copied Tubal Cain's design from YouTube.  I'm halfway through anyone with a machined flywheel and other small differences.

Cheers Ben.


----------



## jayville (Dec 20, 2016)

well done...very nice.....clem:thumbup:


----------



## Herbiev (Dec 20, 2016)

Very neat little engine. Well done.


----------



## scroc (Dec 29, 2016)

I like it, nice clean looking engine, Good Work.
scroc


----------



## bwal74 (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi,

I knocked out another one.  Runs much smoother, maybe because of the steel flywheel?  I had some problems with the timing but got it sorted.  Next is Mrpetes wobbler.


----------

